# Game 5, 2005 NBA Playoffs.....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/2. 7:00 CT



## ThaShark316

*@*































*








PG: Bob Sura
SG: David Wesley
SF: Tracy McGrady
PF: Scott Padgett*
C: Yao Ming


*BENCH*




































*
Jon Barry
Dikembe Mutombo
Scott Padgett
Mike James
Ryan Bowen*

* - potential starter







































PG: Jason Terry 
SG: Michael Finley
SF: Josh Howard
PF: Dirk Nowitzki
C: Erick Dampier​

*BENCH*





































Jerry Stackhouse
Marquis Daniels
Devin Harris
Alan Henderson
Shawn Bradley​

*Series tied, 2-2*

It's now a best of 3....


The question before Game 3 in Houston was when the Mavericks go BACK to Dallas, would they take the Rockets with them, well the answer is yes. Game 5 in Dallas is now the biggest game of the series for these two teams...while that is now true, every game in the postseason is big.

The Rockets need a huge game from Yao Ming. There is no reason why he should be shooting only 7 times in a playoff game. So look for the Rockets to use their game 2 game plan and get Yao the ball early and often. The 3s for Houston weren't falling as much as they were in game 3, so the Rockets have to remain confident in their outside shooting. If McGrady continues his torrid road shooting, Houston should be in good shape in this one. Game 4 was another game where the Rockets outrebounded Dallas, yet they lost the game, so basically, its coming down to the Rockets execution late in games.

The Mavericks have to find a way to get Dirk Nowitzki back on track, if that means running screens for him, then so be it. Also, Dallas has to continue to get great play from Jason Terry and Michael Finley in order to win,especially if Dirk has another bad home game. Erick Dampier's defense on Yao Ming must improve, or game 2 could be revisited. Dallas needs to get that shooting they got in game 2 and late in game 3 to avoid a letdown at home.


Prediction:

The Rockets are going to come out firing, trying to make a point that "our confidence is not shot just yet"...while the Mavericks' confidence is sky high after two straight wins at Houston. When it's all said and done, the Rockets will be just a bit better at the end and take another game in Dallas.

Rockets 101
Mavericks 95


----------



## Raxel

It's a now or never win. I predict game will still be close and winning will still be decided in final 4 mins.


----------



## sherwin

Momentum is obvously in Dallas' favor... but we also thought Rockets had momentum coming home and that meant nothing.


ITs easy for the Rockets to be frustrated, because they played well in 3 & 4, just choked at the end.

If they come in depressed and low intensity they will lose.

Dallas is fired up.

TMac is slowing down and getting more fatigued as the series progresses. He can't attack the basket as much, this is just like the regular season where he started out attacking the basket but in the latter part of the season he slowed down and settled for shots.

Role players have to step up.

Yao, I don't care if you get out of rhythm or what, you can't be fumbling passes, and you have to dominate.

We have to hope Dirk doesn't show up again, but at the same time, not focus our entire defense on him leaving Terry wide open to kill us.

And mos tof all.... DON'T BLOW ANOTHER 4TH QTR LEAD!!! 

If ou think about Games 3 through 7, Dallas has to win 4 out of 5 to win the series. They have won 2. All we have to do is win 2 more. They won 2, we lost 2, if everything balances out, its our turn to win, and its increasingly difficult for them to win 4 in a row. We just have to win Monday, no questions asked, and we have to dcome back and win in Houston. If we go to game 7, they will win.


----------



## kfranco

Hopefully our team can continue playing great on the road. If we lose, ill be really dissapointed. Yao has to keep out of foul trouble!!! Tmac, do ur thing.
Lets GOOOO ROCKETSSSS!


----------



## symphonix

Hopefully this game the refs won't be in yall's favor like in game 4. Let the best team win.


----------



## Raxel

symphonix said:


> Hopefully this game the refs won't be in yall's favor like in game 4. Let the best team win.


Good joke, I like it.


----------



## Yao Mania

It's T-Mac time baby! He's not gonna want to be remembered by that stupid fumble at the end of last game, so he's gonna want to come out and make a statement. Key to game is for Yao to stay out of foul trouble to put pressure on Dallas' small line-up. Guys like Mike James have really got to step up their game and hit some shots for us. We're gonna win this one, we're too good to lose 3 in a roll.

Rockets 105 Dallas 98


----------



## sherwin

I wish Tmac would be like more in game 1 and 2 in terms of attitude.. but he must be exhausted. Emotionally and physically. If role players dont show up we lose..


----------



## TracywtFacy

*Re: Game 5, 2005 NBA Playoffs.....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/2. 7:00*

Don't worry, we have the away court adventage. Rox will win comfortably


----------



## kfranco

*Re: Game 5, 2005 NBA Playoffs.....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/2. 7:00*



TracywtFacy said:


> Don't worry, we have the away court adventage. Rox will win comfortably


I hope your right.


----------



## dpp

we must pass the ball to Yao when theres a chance , especially Sura!i don understand why they dont do that. Just PASS THE BALL to him no matter he is gonna make mistakes or what, after all his FG percentage is higher than anyone else, only 7 shooting attempts throughout one game? NOWAY!!!


----------



## WhoRocks

It seems so simple, but it's true nonetheless, "It's up to you Yao Ming, Yao Ming!"
Go Rockets!


----------



## Stat O

*Re: Game 5, 2005 NBA Playoffs.....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/2. 7:00*

It's going to be really tough, just like when dallas was down 2-0 in the series. They were hungry, I think we've reached a point where both teams realize the mixtakes they're making and are going to execute near perfect basketball. This being said the Dallas D is finally going to show up and their players are going to step up. It's key for Yao to stay out of foul trouble and for mcgrady to carry the role players for good plays. It all comes down to how we execute and whom wants it more.

Like JVG said: I don't believe in all this momentum stuff, it's a 2 all tie, it means all the same, we've just gotta go out and play."

-The rockets mentionned a lot about not having enough poise last game. Dallas is getting a little cocky too.

Finally, I think the rockets are the more mature team and have T-Mac to lead them to a win.

Prediction: Rockets 98
Mav-91

I also look for the rockets to become very protective the last quarter. I am also hoping T-Mac can slow down the rhythym and just get his team focused.


----------



## Pasha The Great

*Re: Game 5, 2005 NBA Playoffs.....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/2. 7:00*

The role players are going to have to score above their season averages. On saturdays game none of the role players scored more than 7pts. Do the math, if they scored their normal amount we would have won the game. Yao needs to stay out of foul trouble and even if he is JVG needs to keep him playing. Tracy McGrady was being way too unselfish, he constantly passed up great opportunities to other team mates and they would just turn it over. He needs to have a huge game tonight.. Im hoping to see him constantly make 3 pts shots like he did in Game 1 and 2.

Rockets: 97
Dallas: 89


----------



## terry2damp

*Re: Game 5, 2005 NBA Playoffs.....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/2. 7:00*

the rockets role players are looking older and older and more exausted as the series has gone on all of them are either in their 30s or nearly there while the mavs have jho, daniels, harris and terry all in their mid 20s or younger and dampier is only 29


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan

I am amazed at all this talk about players being "exhausted"...

THIS IS THE PLAYOFFS...no turning back now. If you want it, you have to go get it, tired and exhausted can wait for the off-season.

Let's do this thing... :usa:


----------



## terry2damp

if the mavs win 2nite its over the rox confidence will be shot after losing 3 games in a row to fact an elimination game after winning 2-0


----------



## kfranco

terry2damp said:


> if the mavs win 2nite its over the rox confidence will be shot after losing 3 games in a row to fact an elimination game after winning 2-0


I think your wrong. if that happens there will be game 7.


----------



## SMDre

As a Mavs fan, I wish I could say that I am confident that the Mavs will win this series, but if it wasn't for two strong 4th quarters then this series is a sweep. Read that how you want to, but I won't be confident until the Mavs put together a complete game. It sucks being a T-Mac fan and knowing that at any point in this series he can rip my heart out.


----------



## Raxel

I'd say both team don't know how to keep the lead in 4th qtr. Only game 1, Rockets lead all the way through by big margin. In game 2, Mavs lead in 4th qtr, then Sura's 3 pts put Rockets in lead in final 2 mins and won the game. In both Game 3 and 4, Rockets lead in first half of 4th qtr, then can't keep it.


----------



## zhaizor

Ive got a good feeling the rockets are going to win big today, JVG will have some genius plays, Tmac will be pumped, I think Yao will have a good game, but we need the other players to help, Tmac and Yao cant do it alone.


----------



## kfranco

Is it me or is Dallas really giving Tmac a hard time getting around the pick and roll???? It seemed that in the first two games, the Rockets made it look so easy, but i have to admit Dallas is playing much better defensively.


----------



## mavsmania41

Goodluck guys keep it real good luck but we are gonna need it because until I see the Mavs hold the home court I dont believe it.


----------



## Vinsane

*Re: Game 5, 2005 NBA Playoffs.....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/2. 7:00*

good luck my team is out so i dont care who wins


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 5, 2005 NBA Playoffs.....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/2. 7:00*

Steve Kerr and Marv Albert doing this game instead of Collins/Harlan. Hmm...... Kerr/Albert were calling the game when Tmac made his comeback vs Spurs.. maybe they are lucky


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 5, 2005 NBA Playoffs.....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/2. 7:00*

Sura with the flu?? What?? ah crap


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 5, 2005 NBA Playoffs.....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/2. 7:00*

our guys look tentative, nobody wants to shoot


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 5, 2005 NBA Playoffs.....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/2. 7:00*

we just saw yao attempt to take a charge, nothing happened, has someone told him to stop doing that and play some D??


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 5, 2005 NBA Playoffs.....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/2. 7:00*

god damn yao is being held as he dtires to beget position and receive pass.. refs do nothing


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 5, 2005 NBA Playoffs.....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/2. 7:00*

padgett has no D whatsoever.... we are so shafted at hte 4


----------



## TracywtFacy

*Re: Game 5, 2005 NBA Playoffs.....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/2. 7:00*

So many turnovers early in the game...


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 5, 2005 NBA Playoffs.....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/2. 7:00*

yao tried to do a lob pass to tmac.. stupid. fortunately tmac came back to get the rebound and was fouled

4 team fouls on mavs with 6:42 left


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 5, 2005 NBA Playoffs.....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/2. 7:00*

Where was the contact there? Please, where was the contact? Foul on Dirk give me a damn break


----------



## TracywtFacy

*Re: Game 5, 2005 NBA Playoffs.....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/2. 7:00*

Great to see Rox aggressive on offense, Dallas picking up fouls, Rox perfect from the line


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 5, 2005 NBA Playoffs.....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/2. 7:00*

we cant make a shot.. wow


----------



## The_Franchise

*Re: Game 5, 2005 NBA Playoffs.....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/2. 7:00*

Another sloppy shooting effort to begin the game from Houston. We're keeping our hands active defensively which is keeping us in the game.


----------



## kfranco

wow, yao with no fouls so far, i cant believe it.


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 5, 2005 NBA Playoffs.....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/2. 7:00*

our guys are old which means they're tired.. tight defense will exhaust them quicker too.. 3 games in 5 nights.. we'll see how they hold up


----------



## TheRoc5

100000 is worth it lol


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 5, 2005 NBA Playoffs.....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/2. 7:00*

looks like howard is tonights j terry


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 5, 2005 NBA Playoffs.....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/2. 7:00*

wow Bowen.. just wow........


----------



## The_Franchise

*Re: Game 5, 2005 NBA Playoffs.....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/2. 7:00*

Both teams are struggling to find good shots, and Yao is failing to get any kind of positioning. Hopefully JVG will correct that during the TO.


----------



## kfranco

we're playing pretty good defensively, but we cant make shots.


----------



## TheRoc5

bowen with and 1 pass.. man that was sweet


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 5, 2005 NBA Playoffs.....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/2. 7:00*

yao has 0 fouls but hasn't taken advantage of it. show some strength yao, who cares about Henderson?


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 5, 2005 NBA Playoffs.....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/2. 7:00*

so with this lineup: Tmac - Wesley - Sura - Bowen - Yao

Yao isnt getting touches, sura has the flu and cant make 3's probably, Bowen cant make shot, so our entire load right now is on Wesley and Tmac.


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 5, 2005 NBA Playoffs.....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/2. 7:00*

whats with these stupid long leading passes to yao? horrible

what a stupid foul by tmac


----------



## The_Franchise

Wesley's passing has been absolutely horrible. He's cost us 4 points atleast.


----------



## TracywtFacy

*Re: Game 5, 2005 NBA Playoffs.....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/2. 7:00*

Nice work by Padgett...

Way too many turnovers for the Rox in the first quarter tho. Lucky to be still close


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 5, 2005 NBA Playoffs.....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/2. 7:00*

oh god how can you blow that pass........... we cant win this stupid crap like this


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 5, 2005 NBA Playoffs.....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/2. 7:00*

yao is on track to get about 5 shots tonight. JVG cant blame the fouls so far, so whats the deal?


----------



## kfranco

IT should be tied right now, but lets thank Padgett shall we?


----------



## mavsmania41

your role players really closed the quarter out ok they held thier own you could say.


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 5, 2005 NBA Playoffs.....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/2. 7:00*

Dallas' athleticism is really showing up now. Our guys look like fossils out there.


----------



## The_Franchise

*Re: Game 5, 2005 NBA Playoffs.....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/2. 7:00*

The double and triple teams are collapsing on Yao. Our guards need to knock down some shots.


----------



## TheRoc5

THERE should be something on v-bookie will yao get 10 shots tonight lol jk


----------



## kfranco

Bring in tmac, good job wesley!!


----------



## TheRoc5

david and james are the ones who have to make the open jumper,


----------



## sherwin

David Stern = Chairman Mao.


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 5, 2005 NBA Playoffs.....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/2. 7:00*

we cant get crap to fall.


----------



## TheRoc5

sherwin said:


> David Stern = Chairman Mao.


hahhahahaha


----------



## The_Franchise

*Re: Game 5, 2005 NBA Playoffs.....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/2. 7:00*

Wesley, James and McGrady are knocking down their shots... now all we need to do is get Yao involved once he checks back into the game. Defensively we are doing a great job contesting shots even though we can't stop Dallas from dribble penetrating.


----------



## mavsmania41

Stern is just getting to power hungry used to be like that towards Cuban wouldnt worry to much. Stern lets his title as NBA commisioner get to him.


----------



## The_Franchise

*Re: Game 5, 2005 NBA Playoffs.....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/2. 7:00*

Dawson is actually getting some love on national TV. 

Wow, we are really making Dallas take some tough shots.


----------



## sherwin

TAKE THE BALL TO THE DAMN BASKeT!!


----------



## sherwin

so Dallas goes cold and its our chance to go on a run.... what do we do? get sloppy of course


----------



## TP3

*Re: Game 5, 2005 NBA Playoffs.....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/2. 7:00*

Stern is a joke. Seems a little defensive to me. What do you have to hide David?


----------



## kfranco

man we have to make these open shots!!!


----------



## kfranco

too many careless turnovers. lets GO ROCKETSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Yao Mania

*yawn* just woke up, looks like another close game...


----------



## sherwin

our role players are so scared to go to the basket.

i cant remember the last time someone other than Mutombo/Yao/T-Mac was at the free throw line.


----------



## sherwin

wow..... how many damn layups is t-mac going to miss? he seems too laid back


----------



## Yao Mania

*Re: Game 5, 2005 NBA Playoffs.....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/2. 7:00*

T-Mac with some uncharacteristic misses.....
Yao please don't pick up a 3rd.....


----------



## Yao Mania

*Re: Game 5, 2005 NBA Playoffs.....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/2. 7:00*

Where Is The D????


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 5, 2005 NBA Playoffs.....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/2. 7:00*

anyone else annoyed at how close TNT is zooming in to the court?


----------



## TheRoc5

james and tmac have switched bodies tonight


----------



## zhaizor

come on Rockets....


----------



## Yao Mania

*Re: Game 5, 2005 NBA Playoffs.....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/2. 7:00*

Ffffffffffffffffffffffffff!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Yao!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sherwin

*flop Flop Flop Flop Flop *

**** Dallas


----------



## kisstherim

*Re: Game 5, 2005 NBA Playoffs.....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/2. 7:00*



TheRoc5 said:


> james and tmac have switched bodies tonight


:yes:

gee, yao's 3rd foul? :curse:


----------



## zhaizor

come on yao no more fOULS!!


----------



## sherwin

what a joke. do the rockets even want to win?


----------



## TracywtFacy

*Re: Game 5, 2005 NBA Playoffs.....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/2. 7:00*

Great... Yao with his third foul with 8 seconds left


----------



## Yao Mania

*Re: Game 5, 2005 NBA Playoffs.....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/2. 7:00*

Crap, what a crappy ending to the 2nd half.... I'm pissed...
I h8 Stackhouse...


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 5, 2005 NBA Playoffs.....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/2. 7:00*

what a disastrous final 8 seconds.


----------



## kisstherim

*Re: Game 5, 2005 NBA Playoffs.....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/2. 7:00*



Yao Mania said:


> Crap, what a crappy ending to the 2nd half.... I'm pissed...
> I h8 Stackhouse...


same here. :boohoo: :boohoo:


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 5, 2005 NBA Playoffs.....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/2. 7:00*

tmac 4-12 FG, thats bad. and to think most of them are missed layups.


----------



## Yao Mania

*Re: Game 5, 2005 NBA Playoffs.....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/2. 7:00*

alright, let's regroup guys, 2nd half is a completely new ball game... we're gonna come out on fire, I can feel it.


----------



## FirstRocket

*Re: Game 5, 2005 NBA Playoffs.....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/2. 7:00*

Rockets are good when opponent is leading. Rockets will do great in second half. Adrenaline is up for Rockets.


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 5, 2005 NBA Playoffs.....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/2. 7:00*

Why would our adrenaline be up?

I thought TMac was gonna come out tonight like he did in Games 1 & 2, but he hasn't.

Yao hasnt done much

James is supporting us pretty much.

Dallas is just so athletic compared to us, but it also seems like they want to win a lot more than we do. Where's the confidence?

come on, dominate the 2nd half!!


----------



## Yao Mania

*Re: Game 5, 2005 NBA Playoffs.....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/2. 7:00*

I think Yao's afraid to get into foul trouble in the 1st half. Sadly he got into foul trouble anyway...

One positive heading into the 2nd half: the team that's been outrebounded has won all the games this series. We're being outrebounded right now


----------



## kfranco

That was a dagger. owww that son of a B...!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :curse:


----------



## sherwin

my god... tmac misses another layup!!

I THOUGHT THE LUCK WAS GONNA BALANCE OUT TO US!!


----------



## sherwin

everything going right for dallas, wrong for us. I think that shot where the ball toilet flushed down the hoop early in the game indicated it all


----------



## TracywtFacy

*Re: Game 5, 2005 NBA Playoffs.....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/2. 7:00*

Wow they're keeping Yao in the game with 4 fouls


----------



## zhaizor

*Re: Game 5, 2005 NBA Playoffs.....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/2. 7:00*

Tmac is off today


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 5, 2005 NBA Playoffs.....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/2. 7:00*

tmac is so off tonight.. maybe he should sit down a while so he can hopefully come in rested and do something in the 4th


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 5, 2005 NBA Playoffs.....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/2. 7:00*



TracywtFacy said:


> Wow they're keeping Yao in the game with 4 fouls


he has 3 not 4 that wasnt on him


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 5, 2005 NBA Playoffs.....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/2. 7:00*

foul on sura? where do they come up with this crap? its almost laughable


----------



## Yao Mania

Every defensive posession I fear that Yao will pick up his 4th....


----------



## Yao Mania

finally, a lay-up for T-Mac....


----------



## Yao Mania

Bobby Sura!!!


----------



## The_Franchise

Rockets have slowly clawed back to within 4. Nowitzki seems to be getting into a rhythm, though.

Yao is struggling to get posessions with Henderson fronting him... once Houston sets some picks they need to get Yao the ball off the roll.


----------



## kfranco

i cant believe we are only down 4 as horrible as tmacs been playing.


----------



## sherwin

I wish wesley could cut or run some plays for him to get him those curl + midrange jumpshots. I think he's our best midrange shooter besides tmac.


----------



## Yao Mania

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> Rockets have slowly clawed back to within 4. Nowitzki seems to be getting into a rhythm, though.
> 
> Yao is struggling to get posessions with Henderson fronting him... once Houston sets some picks they need to get Yao the ball off the roll.


I'm not too worried about Yao, aside from being clueless about handling fouls he seems to be quite aggressive tonight


----------



## The_Franchise

*Re: Game 5, 2005 NBA Playoffs.....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/2. 7:00*



sherwin said:


> I wish wesley could cut or run some plays for him to get him those curl + midrange jumpshots. I think he's our best midrange shooter besides tmac.


It seems like JVG abandons that after the 4th quarter... instead relying on McGrady to hit those shots in the 2nd half. We need to continue getting higher % shots, I like how we're attacking the basket.


----------



## TracywtFacy

*Re: Game 5, 2005 NBA Playoffs.....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/2. 7:00*

wow Mavs in the penalty already, please take advantage

man every time we claw back to within striking distance, the Mavs come back.... I think TMac's just setting himself up for a big 4th quarter


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 5, 2005 NBA Playoffs.....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/2. 7:00*

mavs are gelling. i wish rockets would get going offensively like that, instead of this dribble and shoot crap that doesnt work for us. tmac cant carry this offense tonight, hes just off. its like JVG forgot all the offense he learned during the reg season


----------



## zhaizor

*Re: Game 5, 2005 NBA Playoffs.....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/2. 7:00*

Rockets are killin me


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 5, 2005 NBA Playoffs.....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/2. 7:00*

ARE YOU KIDDING ME?? Hendersons been hanging on Yao all freaking game. This is such a joke. It's gotten disgusting.


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 5, 2005 NBA Playoffs.....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/2. 7:00*

Double foul? Wouldn't want to do anything in favor of the Rockets would we? Lets just jump ball


----------



## kisstherim

*Re: Game 5, 2005 NBA Playoffs.....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/2. 7:00*



sherwin said:


> ARE YOU KIDDING ME?? Hendersons been hanging on Yao all freaking game. This is such a joke. It's gotten disgusting.


**** it :curse:


----------



## TracywtFacy

*Re: Game 5, 2005 NBA Playoffs.....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/2. 7:00*

Only thing keeping us in the game is the Mavs' poor free throw shooting


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 5, 2005 NBA Playoffs.....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/2. 7:00*

tmac is clearly exhausted and has no legs... we should stop wasting his offense away on guarding dirk...


----------



## Yao Mania

*Re: Game 5, 2005 NBA Playoffs.....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/2. 7:00*

crap... not looking good :no:


----------



## The_Franchise

*Re: Game 5, 2005 NBA Playoffs.....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/2. 7:00*

No one is showing any passion in this game. We have been deflated from the start, and that's a sign of weak character. It's obvious this team has really let the 2 losses at home get to them. Dirk knocks down a 3 and the Mavs are now up by 10 -- their largest lead of the game. Unless we start showing some intensity on defense we are going nowhere.


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 5, 2005 NBA Playoffs.....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/2. 7:00*

where are we going to get our offense??

Wesley stands at the 3pt line hoping he gets open
Sura.. flu
Padgett.. too scared to shoot in playoffs
Yao.. would rather foul than get the ball deep
T-Mac.. off


----------



## kfranco

We might as well admit it, were going home down 3-2. unfortunately, we are not going to come back.


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 5, 2005 NBA Playoffs.....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/2. 7:00*



Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> No one is showing any passion in this game. We have been deflated from the start, and that's a sign of weak character. It's obvious this team has really let the 2 losses at home get to them. Dirk knocks down a 3 and the Mavs are now up by 10 -- their largest lead of the game. Unless we start showing some intensity on defense we are going nowhere.


These are old guys who have been on losing teams for a long time. when they get beat down they probably lose intensity.. its a shame, this game is slipping away and theyre not doing anything about it


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 5, 2005 NBA Playoffs.....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/2. 7:00*

SLOPPY OFFENSE
NO DEFENSE

we deserve to lose now


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 5, 2005 NBA Playoffs.....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/2. 7:00*

they try and go to the basket and just fall down... what the hell


----------



## Yao Mania

*Re: Game 5, 2005 NBA Playoffs.....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/2. 7:00*

geez c'mon sappy Houston fans! If Dallas can make a 20-0 run on us so can we. I am worried about T-Mac's endurance though, he looks burnt out.


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 5, 2005 NBA Playoffs.....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/2. 7:00*

padgett straight up air balls. he doesnt deserve playoff time, what a pansy.


----------



## The_Franchise

*Re: Game 5, 2005 NBA Playoffs.....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/2. 7:00*

This is the first game of the series where we have been clearly outplayed by the Mavs. We were better in the first game, even in the 2nd, and had late mental lapses in the last 2 losses. Houston needs to start out the 4th quarter with a bang and stay within 5.

Dallas 76
Houston 68

End of 3


----------



## TracywtFacy

*Re: Game 5, 2005 NBA Playoffs.....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/2. 7:00*

OK. Down by 8, one more quarter to go. We're still within striking distance, despite the poor play. Most important period of the season on the line. Let's go!


----------



## Yao Mania

*Re: Game 5, 2005 NBA Playoffs.....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/2. 7:00*



sherwin said:


> padgett straight up air balls. he doesnt deserve playoff time, what a pansy.


Dirk got a piece of it. Padgett can turn this game around if he can get open and hit a few shots, but I'm not counting on it.


----------



## The_Franchise

*Re: Game 5, 2005 NBA Playoffs.....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/2. 7:00*

Dallas has done a great job exploiting our lack of athleticism... props to Johnson for that. Dirk has played a pretty clean game on his part as well. The refs have tried to be as consistent as they can. It's all on us now, specifically Tracy McGrady.


----------



## tone wone

where is Tracy????

his energy level has been so low in this game....he looks like the Tracy of the regualr season....not attacking the basket at all.


----------



## zhaizor

*Re: Game 5, 2005 NBA Playoffs.....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/2. 7:00*

Whats Yao have, 4? we need him.


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 5, 2005 NBA Playoffs.....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/2. 7:00*

Mutombo should not be shooting shots this quarter. 

Nobody wants to shoot though!

I'd like to see some urgency with T-Mac. This is the biggest quarter of the season, not the time to relax.


----------



## Yao Mania

*Re: Game 5, 2005 NBA Playoffs.....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/2. 7:00*

It's T-Mac and Yao time baby!


----------



## TracywtFacy

*Re: Game 5, 2005 NBA Playoffs.....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/2. 7:00*

Let's go Yao, bring it home...


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 5, 2005 NBA Playoffs.....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/2. 7:00*

finally some offense


----------



## zhaizor

WE just need Tmac to shoot shoot shoot, doesnt matter if he misses.

If no one else is going to shoot, then Tmac shoot shoot pass to yao


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 5, 2005 NBA Playoffs.....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/2. 7:00*

nervous mavs = good mavs (for us)


----------



## Yao Mania

*Re: Game 5, 2005 NBA Playoffs.....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/2. 7:00*

I love basketball, u can just feel these runs coming.... this is intense!


----------



## zhaizor

GIVE YAO the ball and let him go to work!!! Hes making most of his shots


----------



## The_Franchise

*Re: Game 5, 2005 NBA Playoffs.....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/2. 7:00*

Dallas is going to go straight at Yao out of the timeout. AJ will probably tell Daniels to charge right into Yao and see which way the call goes. Small ball has prevented us from pulling away this entire series.


----------



## TracywtFacy

*Re: Game 5, 2005 NBA Playoffs.....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/2. 7:00*

Please get some defensive rebounds, ffs....


----------



## TracywtFacy

*Re: Game 5, 2005 NBA Playoffs.....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/2. 7:00*

arrgh tmac missed a free throw...


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 5, 2005 NBA Playoffs.....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/2. 7:00*

that was all foul, refs dont call anything


----------



## Yao Mania

*Re: Game 5, 2005 NBA Playoffs.....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/2. 7:00*

dangit, just when it seemed like the refs were on our side


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 5, 2005 NBA Playoffs.....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/2. 7:00*

we cant get a rebound to save our life. what a joke


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 5, 2005 NBA Playoffs.....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/2. 7:00*

Is this really happening?


----------



## The_Franchise

*Re: Game 5, 2005 NBA Playoffs.....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/2. 7:00*

Yao hits a turnaround jumper and the Rockets are within 4!

Terry makes a huge shot on the other end, lead back up to 6.


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 5, 2005 NBA Playoffs.....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/2. 7:00*

There's the season.


----------



## Yao Mania

*Re: Game 5, 2005 NBA Playoffs.....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/2. 7:00*

............


----------



## The_Franchise

*Re: Game 5, 2005 NBA Playoffs.....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/2. 7:00*

Dallas's role players and our inability to rebound continue to kill us. All of a sudden Terry hits a long 3 and Dallas is up by 9. Going to take a small miracle to pull this one out.


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 5, 2005 NBA Playoffs.....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/2. 7:00*

why did Tmac decide to float around between dirk and terry instead of guarding SOMEONE???


----------



## TracywtFacy

*Re: Game 5, 2005 NBA Playoffs.....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/2. 7:00*

oh man down by 9 now


----------



## kfranco

no matter what we do, we just cant come back.


----------



## Yao Mania

*Re: Game 5, 2005 NBA Playoffs.....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/2. 7:00*



sherwin said:


> why did Tmac decide to float around between dirk and terry instead of guarding SOMEONE???


we've been giving dirk more credit than he deserves this series...


----------



## kfranco

wow, i cant believe it, everytime we come close thay always hit a shot, so dissapointed.


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 5, 2005 NBA Playoffs.....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/2. 7:00*

im thinking about turning off the TV now


----------



## Yao Mania

*Re: Game 5, 2005 NBA Playoffs.....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/2. 7:00*

TMac is tired....


----------



## The_Franchise

McGrady is losing stamina, missing layups left and right. 

Yao fighting hard for us.


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 5, 2005 NBA Playoffs.....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/2. 7:00*

we just gave too much credit to dirk, wasted TMac's energy guarding him and yao misses 2 free throws and theres the game.


----------



## TracywtFacy

*Re: Game 5, 2005 NBA Playoffs.....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/2. 7:00*

great, yao missed two free throws


----------



## Yao Mania

*Re: Game 5, 2005 NBA Playoffs.....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/2. 7:00*

T-mac, Cmon Baby!!!


----------



## TracywtFacy

*Re: Game 5, 2005 NBA Playoffs.....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/2. 7:00*

wow tmac with three, wesley steal, two free throws to come to make it a 6 point game... another miracle?


----------



## Yao Mania

*Re: Game 5, 2005 NBA Playoffs.....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/2. 7:00*

Yes!! In Your Face Stackhouse, Barry Hit A 3!!!


----------



## The_Franchise

*Re: Game 5, 2005 NBA Playoffs.....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/2. 7:00*

Hoyl Huafnsaiufon Barry Hits The 3 Houston Is Down By 3!!!

In less than a minute Houston goes on a 8-0 run with some key defensive stops by Yao. Too bad he missed those 2 FT's, that could kill us.


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 5, 2005 NBA Playoffs.....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/2. 7:00*

god, finally something. lets go rockets


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 5, 2005 NBA Playoffs.....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/2. 7:00*

Come on, its OUR TURN to steal a game in the 4th.


----------



## TracywtFacy

*Re: Game 5, 2005 NBA Playoffs.....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/2. 7:00*

WOW YAO WITH THE BLOCK ON DIRK AND JB WITH THE THREE, DOWN BY THREE! LET'S GO!!!


----------



## zhaizor

*Re: Game 5, 2005 NBA Playoffs.....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/2. 7:00*

.... Miracles do happen, lets see a comeback from Tmac, Yao, Wesley.. and Jon, I'm liking the looks of this.

Our players have the skill to win this game, we have just been off, im confident that someone, and i hope Tmac will lead us to victory

dont forget Tmac's comeback. and now the Mavericks are nervous they will give the game away.


----------



## The_Franchise

*Re: Game 5, 2005 NBA Playoffs.....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/2. 7:00*

I'm going to do something dangerous if we do end up losing tonight... all those missed layups by TMac and Yao's relatively poor FT shooting.


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 5, 2005 NBA Playoffs.....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/2. 7:00*

3 more minutes of full power and we can steal this game.


----------



## TheRoc5

john for 333 3 point gm


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 5, 2005 NBA Playoffs.....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/2. 7:00*

taht was a WALK. god they will give dirk anything


----------



## Yao Mania

*Re: Game 5, 2005 NBA Playoffs.....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/2. 7:00*

McGrady in foul trouble, yikes


----------



## TracywtFacy

*Re: Game 5, 2005 NBA Playoffs.....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/2. 7:00*

I'm watchin the Rox-Spurs game rite now where Tmac performed his miracle for inspiration...


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 5, 2005 NBA Playoffs.....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/2. 7:00*

Wheres The Foul????? God Damn These Refs Wont Let Us Win


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 5, 2005 NBA Playoffs.....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/2. 7:00*

tmac hit yao for the and1, MAKE THIS FREE THROW1!


----------



## The_Franchise

*Re: Game 5, 2005 NBA Playoffs.....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/2. 7:00*

YAO with a chance at a possible 3 point play! Great hands by Yao.

ANOTHER MISSED FT BY YAO.


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 5, 2005 NBA Playoffs.....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/2. 7:00*

oh god


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 5, 2005 NBA Playoffs.....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/2. 7:00*

great defense there


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 5, 2005 NBA Playoffs.....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/2. 7:00*

Why Do We Keep Leaving Shooters Wide Open????


----------



## Yao Mania

*Re: Game 5, 2005 NBA Playoffs.....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/2. 7:00*

Where's the D ppl!?!?!?


----------



## TracywtFacy

*Re: Game 5, 2005 NBA Playoffs.....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/2. 7:00*

down by 6 yet again... if we come back from this it will be an absolute miracle...


----------



## zhaizor

*Re: Game 5, 2005 NBA Playoffs.....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/2. 7:00*

Yao is on fire, he just needs to make his FT and we will win


----------



## The_Franchise

*Re: Game 5, 2005 NBA Playoffs.....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/2. 7:00*

Dallas leads by 6 with 1:50 remaining. Rocket ball.


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 5, 2005 NBA Playoffs.....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/2. 7:00*

man that had to go in. nothing goes right for us in the 4th


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 5, 2005 NBA Playoffs.....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/2. 7:00*

im waiting for that clutch 3 by mike james we saw a cpl times in the reg season


----------



## Yao Mania

*Re: Game 5, 2005 NBA Playoffs.....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/2. 7:00*

somebody shut up that squeaking girl!!!


----------



## The_Franchise

*Re: Game 5, 2005 NBA Playoffs.....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/2. 7:00*

2 big FT's coming up for Yao. He's got to hit these.

Yao is choking, missed his last 4 Free throws. Finally hits one.


----------



## Yao Mania

*Re: Game 5, 2005 NBA Playoffs.....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/2. 7:00*

Yao, bro, what's up w/ u....


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 5, 2005 NBA Playoffs.....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/2. 7:00*

YAO HAS MENTAL ISSUES Why does he choke at the line??


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 5, 2005 NBA Playoffs.....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/2. 7:00*

we fumble away the game once again


----------



## The_Franchise

*Re: Game 5, 2005 NBA Playoffs.....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/2. 7:00*

Barry makes the same mistake McGrady makes in game 4, stripped from the blindside. amazing.


----------



## Yao Mania

*Re: Game 5, 2005 NBA Playoffs.....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/2. 7:00*

not again....


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 5, 2005 NBA Playoffs.....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/2. 7:00*

YOU CANT COME FROM OUT OF BOUNDS REFS THANKS FOr RUINING OUR SEASON YOU ****ING BLINDED *** PIECE OF **** SUCKING MARK CUBANS DICK


----------



## The_Franchise

*Re: Game 5, 2005 NBA Playoffs.....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/2. 7:00*

Oh Finley Was Out Of Bounds. Horrrible Call


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 5, 2005 NBA Playoffs.....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/2. 7:00*

no boxing out and we're punished


----------



## Yao Mania

*Re: Game 5, 2005 NBA Playoffs.....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/2. 7:00*

refs screwed us this time, sheez....


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 5, 2005 NBA Playoffs.....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/2. 7:00*

we've done everything possible to lose this game. it should be a blowout, but we'll just lose it the heart breaking way. the refs helped as well.


----------



## The_Franchise

*Re: Game 5, 2005 NBA Playoffs.....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/2. 7:00*

This is amazing, I can't believe the refs didn't make that call on Finley. Wow.


----------



## Yao Mania

*Re: Game 5, 2005 NBA Playoffs.....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/2. 7:00*

refs should get fined for blowing calls in the final 2 minutes, esp. in a game like this... terrible....


----------



## kisstherim

*Re: Game 5, 2005 NBA Playoffs.....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/2. 7:00*

Cuban is rich,really rich


----------



## zhaizor

What The **** Was That, Grrrrrrrrrrrrrr Refs?


----------



## Yao Mania

steal, steal, steal, please...


----------



## sherwin

Salvatore, how much did Mark Cuban pay you?


----------



## Yao Mania

*Re: Game 5, 2005 NBA Playoffs.....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/2. 7:00*



kisstherim said:


> Cuban is rich,really rich


yah makes you think why JVG got fined huh?


----------



## TheRoc5

:boohoo:


----------



## TracywtFacy

*Re: Game 5, 2005 NBA Playoffs.....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/2. 7:00*

man we got so close... missed free throws were a killer... cant believe it... the series shoulda been a sweep... gotta win the next two...


----------



## The_Franchise

*Re: Game 5, 2005 NBA Playoffs.....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/2. 7:00*

Yao knocks down 2 FT's, Houston down by 3. Dallas ball, 18 seconds.


----------



## zhaizor

*Re: Game 5, 2005 NBA Playoffs.....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/2. 7:00*

great yao makes ft when we dont need em


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 5, 2005 NBA Playoffs.....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/2. 7:00*

that bad finley out of bounds call is the reason we lost this game

and yet another bad call from the refs


----------



## The_Franchise

*Re: Game 5, 2005 NBA Playoffs.....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/2. 7:00*

Another blown call by the refs, what the hell is going on. 

Finley misses the 1st FT!


----------



## Yao Mania

*Re: Game 5, 2005 NBA Playoffs.....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/2. 7:00*

wow what's up w/ the refs.... but if finley missed I don't care!


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 5, 2005 NBA Playoffs.....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/2. 7:00*

please steal the inbounds and hit the 3


----------



## kisstherim

*Re: Game 5, 2005 NBA Playoffs.....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/2. 7:00*

haha,doubleteam=foul. great job,ref


----------



## The_Franchise

*Re: Game 5, 2005 NBA Playoffs.....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/2. 7:00*

Steve Kerr is pointing out how the refs rode Dallas in the last 2 minutes.


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 5, 2005 NBA Playoffs.....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/2. 7:00*

god we were so close..


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 5, 2005 NBA Playoffs.....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/2. 7:00*

Terry Was Holding James

Terry Was Holding James

Terry Was Holding James


----------



## Yao Mania

*Re: Game 5, 2005 NBA Playoffs.....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/2. 7:00*

Yes!!!!


----------



## The_Franchise

*Re: Game 5, 2005 NBA Playoffs.....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/2. 7:00*

Houston will have 4.8 seconds to tie the game! Hopefully Dallas won't foul.


----------



## Yao Mania

*Re: Game 5, 2005 NBA Playoffs.....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/2. 7:00*

should we miss intentionally??


----------



## The_Franchise

*Re: Game 5, 2005 NBA Playoffs.....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/2. 7:00*

Great call by Johnson to foul McGrady, unless we make a full court shot there is no way we win this one. Remember, no team has any TO's.

Well doesn't matter, McGrady misses the first FT.


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 5, 2005 NBA Playoffs.....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/2. 7:00*

tmac chokes it away


----------



## Yao Mania

*Re: Game 5, 2005 NBA Playoffs.....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/2. 7:00*


----------



## The_Franchise

*Re: Game 5, 2005 NBA Playoffs.....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/2. 7:00*

McGrady's foot was on the line, it wouldn't have mattered if he made the shot. 

Refs straight up killed us, no beating around the bush. We could have still won if Yao and McGrady made their FT's in the 4th.


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 5, 2005 NBA Playoffs.....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/2. 7:00*

im done with the NBA. refs turned this game, no question about it.


----------



## Yao Mania

*Re: Game 5, 2005 NBA Playoffs.....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/2. 7:00*

well, I gotta head out... let's try to stay positive Houston fans


----------



## kisstherim

*Re: Game 5, 2005 NBA Playoffs.....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/2. 7:00*

don't wanna say anything :boohoo: :boohoo:


----------



## mff4l

:boohoo:


----------



## TracywtFacy

*Re: Game 5, 2005 NBA Playoffs.....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/2. 7:00*

Well, it was a brave effort... three games in a row we should have won... unbelievable


----------



## sherwin

No more reason to watch the NBA. Games are decided by refs.


----------



## On Thre3

*Re: Game 5, 2005 NBA Playoffs.....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/2. 7:00*

i feel like crying...


----------



## kfranco

im so pissedim crying right now.


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 5, 2005 NBA Playoffs.....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/2. 7:00*

Imagine if the refs weren't totally incompetent *******es. Imagine if they made the right call and Jon Barry got it and we hit a basket.

Or, even imagine Mike James got the call where Terry held James on the inbounds where it was almost a steal, of course, there was no ref at that end to watch.


----------



## kfranco

i cant speak.


----------



## Jamez52637

Refs give aways the game, but we need a PF, we need someone to rebound the damn ball, we have 3 6'5 or under guys on the court, when Yao go help T-mac, there's no one there to rebound, anyone as a guess on who is a likely FA this offseason and the Rox can pick up? :boohoo: :boohoo: :boohoo:


----------



## tone wone

once again the rox get killed on the boards....and this time it bit them in the ***...if they could've grab a def. rebound in the 4th they would've won despite missing all those free throws....

..Yao played terrific but missed critical freethrows....Tracy looked tired and didn't attack nearly enough..

..the role players hit shots, but Tracy needed to play better...

...the only good thing that happened was it seemed as if the Rox finally took advantage of the Mavs play small....the rox pick-n-rolled them to death in the 4th...

..hopefully the rox can take that in game 6..and kill them in the paint..

as far as Tmac its not his points, its that he's not attacking...not putting pressure on the D..now he did miss a lot layups in this game though...but still, he gets everyone on this team, I mean EVERYONE easy shots, so him attacking is critical...

...this series aint over, I'll be damned if McGrady looses another 1st round series


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 5, 2005 NBA Playoffs.....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/2. 7:00*



Jamez52637 said:


> Refs give aways the game, but we need a PF, we need someone to rebound the damn ball, we have 3 6'5 or under guys on the court, when Yao go help T-mac, there's no one there to rebound, anyone as a guess on who is a likely FA this offseason and the Rox can pick up? :boohoo: :boohoo: :boohoo:


Does it amtter? why bother, seriously? the NBA chooses who wins


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 5, 2005 NBA Playoffs.....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/2. 7:00*

we totally exposed their small ball with the tmac feeds to yao at the end. why didnt we do that earlier?


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 5, 2005 NBA Playoffs.....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/2. 7:00*

look, we still have to win at home, then go to dallas and win game 7?? road team NEVER wins game 7


----------



## kfranco

Who feels like going streaking??? :boohoo:


----------



## kisstherim

*Re: Game 5, 2005 NBA Playoffs.....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/2. 7:00*



kfranco said:


> Who feels like going streaking??? :boohoo:


i guess it's the refs who need to go steaking if they just like drawing attention.**** it, ppl pay to watch the players, not u refs.


----------



## zhaizor

I'm tired of the bad calls, I mean some calls were reasonable, at least something, or someone made contact etc with someone else, but the out of bounds on Finley? WTF WAS THAT, that was CRUCIAL for the Rockets to win.


----------



## kisstherim

*Re: Game 5, 2005 NBA Playoffs.....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/2. 7:00*



sherwin said:


> look, we still have to win at home, then go to dallas and win game 7


yes, i think there is still hope. In the regular season,when we lost 2-3 games in a row, we just won the next 4 games.the 1-2 punch by TMAC&Yao in the last some mins of this game made me have more faith.


----------



## SMDre

Truthfully, if the Rocket fans are looking for someone to blame for the lost, it should be placed on the shoulder of T-Mac and Yao, not the officials. Yeah there were missed calls on both sides, but that is the nature of the game. Rockets 40 ft at : Mavs 36 ft at. Both T-Mac and Yao missed huge free throws in the 4th.


----------



## mff4l

*Re: Game 5, 2005 NBA Playoffs.....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/2. 7:00*


----------



## kfranco

*Re: Game 5, 2005 NBA Playoffs.....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/2. 7:00*



kisstherim said:


> yes, i think there is still hope. In the regular season,when we lost 2-3 games in a row, we just won the next 4 games.the 1-2 punch by TMAC&Yao in the last some mins of this game made me have more faith.


unfortunately i cant see us winning in our house. I hope the Rockets defend their house like hungry wolves. I cant wait to see how they play in game 6, they know that its a win or go to Hawaii. I wonder what they want???hmm.
but seriously, i hope theres a game 7.


----------



## kfranco

SMDre said:


> Truthfully, if the Rocket fans are looking for someone to blame for the lost, it should be placed on the shoulder of T-Mac and Yao, not the officials. Yeah there were missed calls on both sides, but that is the nature of the game. Rockets 40 ft at : Mavs 36 ft at. Both T-Mac and Yao missed huge free throws in the 4th.


Lets see, the play were one FINLEY was out of bounds when he knocked the ball out of Barry and then gave the Mavs 2 freethrows wasnt a big deal huh?? yeah right. i agree, the Rockets should have MADE their freethrows, but you cant tell me or any Rocket fan that that call wasnt a BIG DEAL!! cause it was.


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 5, 2005 NBA Playoffs.....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/2. 7:00*



mff4l said:


>


you dont even have to freeze and circle. it was obvious he was running from out of bounds.


----------



## Pasha The Great

*Re: Game 5, 2005 NBA Playoffs.....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/2. 7:00*

David Stern is going to have to do some major reconstruction of the refs and everything else bad about this league or that talk about the NBA going into another lock out will become more than just talk. 


Rockets won this game in my heart


----------



## mavsman

Look guys, I can understand you being pissed about the Finley call. It was a bad call. I don't know that that one call made the difference in the entire game but it did hurt the Rockets in that situation.

Personally I wish they would get the calls right and may the best team win. Of course I think the Mavericks are the better team. Not by much as the Rockets are a solid team but I think overall the Mavericks are the more talented team.

The series is not over yet but it does look like the Mavs are it good shape now.


----------



## dpp

kill me please


----------



## Pasha The Great

The rockets will win on thursday with the help of the refs just so the series will go to game 7. Then they'll go back to helping Dallas out. Hopefully we can still win game 7 even with the horrible refs. If I was TMAC or Yao I would use the horrible reffing as motivation. Show them that the refs cant decide who wins when your officiating the rockets.


----------



## SMDre

kfranco said:


> Lets see, the play were one FINLEY was out of bounds when he knocked the ball out of Barry and then gave the Mavs 2 freethrows wasnt a big deal huh?? yeah right. i agree, the Rockets should have MADE their freethrows, but you cant tell me or any Rocket fan that that call wasnt a BIG DEAL!! cause it was.


I didn't say that the Finley play wasn't a big deal, but Yao and T-Mac combined for 5+ missed freethrows in the 4th.


----------



## serine

*Re: Game 5, 2005 NBA Playoffs.....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/2. 7:00*



Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> Barry makes the same mistake McGrady makes in game 4, stripped from the blindside. amazing.


it was not Barry's fault.who can attent a hand from the room out of bounds?


----------



## dpp

*Re: Game 5, 2005 NBA Playoffs.....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/2. 7:00*

anyone know whats wrong with Vin Baker or JVG, why not just let him play,we really need a good PF who can grab the rebs and score,i believe Vin can do it!


----------



## Hakeem

*Re: Game 5, 2005 NBA Playoffs.....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/2. 7:00*

He can't.



SMDre said:


> I didn't say that the Finley play wasn't a big deal, but Yao and T-Mac combined for 5+ missed freethrows in the 4th.


Those free throws might have been irrelevant had the proper call been made.


----------



## kisstherim

*Re: Game 5, 2005 NBA Playoffs.....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/2. 7:00*

the last shot of TMAC:


----------



## SMDre

*Re: Game 5, 2005 NBA Playoffs.....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/2. 7:00*



Hakeem said:


> He can't.
> 
> 
> Those free throws might have been irrelevant had the proper call been made.


:nonono:

Rockets: 8-16 ft's in the fourth.


----------



## The_Franchise

*Re: Game 5, 2005 NBA Playoffs.....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/2. 7:00*










Dirk, after the putback dunk to put the Mavs up by 5.


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan

*Re: Game 5, 2005 NBA Playoffs.....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/2. 7:00*



Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


>


Eww. He looks...nasty.


----------



## Pasha The Great

*Re: Game 5, 2005 NBA Playoffs.....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/2. 7:00*

poor mcgrady.. look at him on the floor, he looks so sad.


----------



## Pasha The Great

*Re: Game 5, 2005 NBA Playoffs.....Official Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 5/2. 7:00*



kisstherim said:


> yes, i think there is still hope. In the regular season,when we lost 2-3 games in a row, we just won the next 4 games.the 1-2 punch by TMAC&Yao in the last some mins of this game made me have more faith.



I was thinking the exact same thing, we go on a good winning streak then we go on a few game loosing streak then we go on a 7game wining streak to end the season. Theres still hope.


----------



## kfranco

Is there any kind of way that the Rockets can wear their retro road unis???


----------

